# Massey Ferguson Zero Turn Radius Mowers



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I did not realize MF was now manufacturing ZTR's. 29 and 33 hp diesel power to boot. 

Massey Ferguson Zero Turn Series Mowers 

Info. Brochure 

MF does did not put out all lot of info. on these. Hopefully more to come as I would be interested in the guage steel used for the deck and who makes the engine for starters.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I wonder who builds them for MF? One of these days, I'd like to be able to afford one!


----------

